
A cake for your cherry: what should go in the C++ standard library? - Davidbrcz
https://hackernoon.com/a-cake-for-your-cherry-what-should-go-in-the-c-standard-library-804fcecccef8
======
martin_ky
Agreed on all points. The C++ Standard Library should not try to become the
next .Net Framework.

Libraries such as 2D graphics can be created any day by the worldwide C++ user
community. Only the isocpp.org can change and improve the language itself and
that should be their main focus.

